# Samsung Plasma video problem



## schutzler (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi all,
I have a <2 year-old Samsung TV: PN50B530S2F XZA model. About 2 months ago, the video (only, all else functions fine) shuts off after about 35-40 minutes of viewing. It remains off for about 5-8 seconds then returns to regular viewing. This repeats endlessly, and shutting off/restart does not help.

I asked tech support, who suggested the Power Board needed replaced, so I replaced it with no cure. Seems now that part would only need replaced if the _power_ were shutting off, which is not the case.

Local TV shop said could be the Control (Main) Board, but would of course have to charge to confirm and /or repair.
I see these boards for sale ~$80.

Could this be the solution?
Thanks.
Scott


----------

